# Audi A6 C6 321mm brake upgrade/replacement



## ERK575 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello guys,

I made a quick search and could not find a specific answer. 

I have a 2011 C6 with 17 inch wheels which leads me to think that I have the 321mm front rotors. The brake pad light turned on last night so I am beginning to look into my options for replacement.

My questions would be the following:

rotors aren't really bad they have about 60% of life ahead of them, should I change them?
are the 347mm and the 321mm using the same calipers? (I don't have any part ID).
what are your recommendations?

I checked ECS and they said that there is no such thing as 347 or 321mm rotors, they only have one size (didn't mention which one) and that that will work for me (?)

checked in USP and they have the OES only, not good enough for me... I go to my GF house at least 3 times a week and she lives in a nice house up in a mountain. you know, nice curvy road, brakes getting soft... etc.

I was also thinking about going with 19inch wheels and then upgrade to 347mm which will very likely need me to change the caliper and everything behind it. I don't know if its too much of an effort for 300HP, 2 tonne car. I might get it to 400whp but I don't know...

any thoughts will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ERK575 (Sep 9, 2012)

I ended up buying red stuff from ecs, hoping for the best...


----------

